# how far apart should marijuana plants be



## vl014721 (Apr 14, 2009)

im going to grow in a greenhouse and put them strait into the ground i want to plant them as close as possible to get the most yeild but i dont want there roots to get tangled up


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

what size is the greenhouse ? and which strain do you have ? how much light will the g/house receive ? and welcome to mp vl014721


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

Most,,give at least 1 sf of space. I prefer 2 sf or more. I dont like my plants bunched up. But thats just me. I only grow a couple at a time. Personal Use,,I dont need much room.


----------



## vl014721 (Apr 14, 2009)

its pretty big and i want as much as possible my green house is in the middle of an empty feild so it should get lots of light and im growing arjans haze 1


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2009)

vl014721 said:
			
		

> its pretty big but i plan on selling it and i want as much as possible my green house is in the middle of an empty feild so it should get lots of light and im growing arjans haze 1


 
Dude this kinda talk is what gets PPL in trouble,, and has POPO watching.


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

vl014721 said:
			
		

> its pretty big but i plan on selling it and i want as much as possible my green house is in the middle of an empty feild so it should get lots of light and im growing arjans haze 1


if it were me i'd start in buckets untill sex is showing then rip the males ..then i'd get an idea of what sex to expect  i.e 60/40 or 70/30 and put the girls in the ground 3 1/2 feet apart ...then allow the next girls to show sex and ground them too meanwhile having time and space for soil preparing.. and that should see your season near the end ...and allow for a better price offer on ya g/house for a winter grower


----------



## vl014721 (Apr 14, 2009)

im going to save time and get feminized seeds and the popo dont know where i live


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

vl014721 said:
			
		

> im going to save time and get feminized seeds and the popo dont know where i live


good work got a reliable seedbank ?don't mention names just reliability


----------



## vl014721 (Apr 14, 2009)

yep very reliable


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 14, 2009)

hope you have good luck with the fem seeds. i read that they do much better outdoors than indoors.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Apr 14, 2009)

vl014721 what Cowboy is saying is that those of us here grow for personal use. Not grow-ops or dealers. Have you read the site rules? ...take care..


----------



## vl014721 (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry i didn't read the rules ive now edited it


----------

